# Stolen Tacoma w/trailer



## jaybird72

I was parked at the Edwards sanitation plant yesterday (July 23) between 10 am and 1:45 pm. I had a 8X12 Aluma trailer attached with green indoor-outdoor turf on the bed, attached to my 01 black Tacoma (CO Plate: 966 TNV) with a snug top high rise topper. If anyone has any inofrmation leading to the despicable person involved in stealing my things please help me find them. 

I also wanted to throw this out there in the communitty to remind everyone that leaving your keys on the vehicle can lead to obscene results. I had mine pre-hidden in a magnetic lockbox so no one could've even saw me hide them. The gear inside my vehicle was worth far more to me than my truck and trailer. Please let my bad luck remind you to leave very little valueables in your rig while out playing on the water.


----------



## wildh2onriver

That's pretty brazen. I hope they catch the idiot(s) responsible. Good advice about valuables.


----------



## liquidchaos

That is really sad to hear, I always leave my keys on my car there. I hope you find the scum who did this.


----------



## SummitSurfer

No kidding....I always leave me keys too, I guess I'm not going to do that any more. Wow....stealing the truck and trailer!!!! Thats one thief that should heed the river Karma and stay away from rivers all together!
****


----------



## jaybird72

Funny thing is, probably not a river rat at all. Probably just someone lookling to get up on someone else. The bright side of things lie in the fact that I still have my raft. My how the river karma flows through my soul...


----------



## Ben.B

Jaybird-

If you can list some of the things that were in your vehicle, I'd be happy to browse craigslist and ebay for you over the next several days.


----------



## liquidphoto

Better yet, lets leave the keys where you normally do and hide w/ guns in the brush! Just don't leave a key that starts the car/truck. Thief hunting 101! They'll be back looking for another easy grab.


----------



## matt cook

Get a combination lock-box, like real estate agents use on the houses they are selling. I always keep a single spare key in one, locked to the tie-down loops in the bed of my truck. It's great for boating and for those occasional brain farts when you (I) lock your keys in your (my) car.


----------



## jaybird72

Thank you everyone for all of the support and thought you have put into not only my situation but the MountainBuzz in general. Apparently, a mixup occurred with one of the local shuttle drivers and my truck was recovered with everything intact. 

Matt I think you have a great idea btw. Thanks again evryone. Come on by the Gashouse in Edwards sometime so we can chat about things other than lost/stolen goods.


----------



## COyak88

I'm glad to hear it was all recovered!


----------



## ski_kayak365

Try this for anyone else that see's it. It only works when your not hauling a trailer, but a great item. I use it all the time and with the cap, most ppl don't even realize that the hitch is being used. The pins that hold it in place are inside the lock.

Hitch Receiver Key Storage Combo Lock Box for vehicles by Graham Solutions


----------



## kclowe

That's Awesome!!! Glad to hear there weren't any scumbags involved afterall. You really should find a new place for your key, though. They found it, so the scumbags can find it, too. I have a "system", but I think I'm going to get one of those lock box things. I will need to find a hidden place to put it so the dirtbags don't just destroy it and take the key out. I live in Aurora and we have our share of scum. It's great to hear good news for a change!


----------



## watermonkey

I think said shuttle service should shuttle your vehicle for free for the rest of the year, anywhere in the state, as well as all of your friends...will you be my friend?


----------

